# Mi è scoppiata la Gentoo.....

## cagnaluia

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

andata... 

Mi accingevo a fare un bel "emerge system" dopo aver syncronizzato il portage.. quando... verso la fine ecco.. TRAAAACKCKKCKCKK.... un errore su un pacchetto.. gawk (mi pare di ricordare...) e come al solito ho provato a unmergerlo e riemergerlo... ma... brutta storia... ora ho incasinato tutto il sistema... nn posso nemmeno più a fare un emerge.. nn riesce neppure a fare il fetch dell'emerge... e di più.. non posso nemmeno modificare alcun file anche se sono ROOT !!! 

anzi.. ora rebooto e vi scrivo quel che vedo

 :Shocked: 

----------

## cagnaluia

ecco quel che vedo... poco prima di arrivare al login della console:

......

....

touch: cannot touch /var/lib/init.d/depcache : Read-only file system

touch: cannot touch /var/lib/init.d/deptree : Read-only file system

* Files to cache service dependencies

* Error running /sbin/depscan.sh !

* Please correct any problems above.

.....

..

.

.

.

entro come ROOT e mi ritorna questo messaggio:

login(pam_unix)[1755]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

 :Shocked: 

----------

## nick_spacca

La butto li a caso...

Non e' che per caso usi reiserfs???? Magari e' un problema di filesystem che non fa accedere a qualche file...mi e' capitata una cosa simile qualche tempo fa...

Probabilmente pero' quello che ti ho detto e' una cazz*ta pazzesca.... :Smile: 

----------

## wildancer

ragazzi credo anche io sia un problema fi fs... Comunque per il prox pc ext3, niente reiser! se hai realmente questo problema prova ad usare raiserfsck!

----------

## cagnaluia

si è quello che credo anch io... infatti mi pare che la scorsa settimana più volte sia saltata la corrente..

come faccio a convertire la EXT3 a RAISER ?

----------

## fabius

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> come faccio a convertire la EXT3 a RAISER ?

 

penso che tu debba avere due partizioni fisicamente distinte e copiare i dati da una all'altra  :Sad: 

----------

## PboY

login(pam_unix)[1755]: session opened for user root by (uid=0) 

a me usciva quando avevo aggiornato pam e avendo dato etc-update senza controllare il file di conf mi faceva uscire sta roba .. ma del resto non so nulla :°

----------

## cagnaluia

OK... HO AVVIATO IL PC CON LA 2004.3 MINIMAL...

ORA Cosa devo fare per installare un ambiente base? Con la MINIMAL.. gli step sono gli stessi per la LIVE completa?

C'è una guida per la minimal.. ? si può partire dallo stage 3 ?

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> C'è una guida per la minimal.. ? si può partire dallo stage 3 ?

 

Certo.... e il manuale é lo stesso della universal. Basta ricordare di seguire le indicazioni dello stage3 (che, alla fine della fiera, consistono nel saltare alcuni paragrafi....)

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> si è quello che credo anch io... infatti mi pare che la scorsa settimana più volte sia saltata la corrente..
> 
> come faccio a convertire la EXT3 a RAISER ?

 

no, aspetta!!!

gli ext sono i file system più stabili e collaudati, per linux. è assolutamente inverosimile che sia stato un errore di fs se avevi ext2 o ext3

reiserfs, invece, ha dei problemi enormi di stabilità ed integrità dei dati. non è infrequente trovare persone che da un giorno all'altro si sono strovati il file system da buttare. prova a spulciare un po' su kerneltrap o sulla lkml per farti un'idea.

non parliamo poi dell'atteggiamento di hans reiser, che voleva imporre, tempo dfa, la formattazione e la migrazione a reiser4 per tutti gli uteti reiser3... indecente!

sicuramente è un file system veloce, ma personalmente non credo sia il caso di sacrificare la salute dei sistemi per la velocità

----------

## cagnaluia

infatti.. di solito usavo EXT2 boot e EXT3 journalata per il resto.. come consigliato sulla guida..  eppure è scoppaito tutto... beh dai.. faccio una prova... provo REISERFS...nn lho mai visto.

----------

## xchris

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> entro come ROOT e mi ritorna questo messaggio:
> 
> login(pam_unix)[1755]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)
> 
> 

 

semplicemente perche' non e' partito un logger!

niente di cui preoccuparsi (per questo)

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> reiserfs, invece, ha dei problemi enormi di stabilità ed integrità dei dati. non è infrequente trovare persone che da un giorno all'altro si sono strovati il file system da buttare.

 

Non penso che reiser3 abbia tutti questo problemi che sottolinei, dal momento che io lo uso da molto tempo e ti posso assicurare che non ho mai avuto problemi di corruzione di filesystem.

Per quanto riguarda la versione 4 concordo pienamente sul fatto che ancora non è adatta per sistemi su cui si lavora giornalmente e che contengono dati sensibili.

----------

## DiMar

Anch'io in 2 anni di reiserfs, prima su Slackware poi su Gentoo, mai nessun problema....  :Smile: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non penso che reiser3 abbia tutti questo problemi che sottolinei, dal momento che io lo uso da molto tempo e ti posso assicurare che non ho mai avuto problemi di corruzione di filesystem.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la versione 4 concordo pienamente sul fatto che ancora non è adatta per sistemi su cui si lavora giornalmente e che contengono dati sensibili.

 

purtroppo sono problemi noti di reiser, che sono girati spesso in lkml e su kerneltrap.

la cosa simpatica è che hans reiser un giorno è saltato fuori dicendo che reiser3 doveva essere rimosso dal kernel in favore di reiser4; alle giuste proteste di gente come torvalds, morton, cox, et simili, che avevano anche proposto di continuare indipendentemente lo sviluppo di reiser3, ha risposto "no, il codice di reiserfs è mio e lo mantengo solo io".

da quello che avevo letto poco tempo fa pare che reiser3 non sia più sviluppato e che sia poco mantenuto, quindi verosimilmente si andrà incontro a bug che chissà se e quando verranno risolti.

non mi pare un atteggiamento molto intelligente, così come non mi sembra una grande idea quella di sacrificare l'integrità del file system per le prestazioni. prestazioni che poi derivano dalla struttura estremamente complessa del file system, che porta ad un overhead di gestione molto alto...

io dopo aver visto un server in produzione (con reiser3) perdere una gran bella quantità di dati ci ho messo una croce sopra, poi ovviamente i sistemi desktop sono un altro discorso. ad ogni modo l'idea che mi sono fatto di reiserfs, nella mia (poca) esperienza non è certamente delle più lusinghiere.

ho avuto un'ottima esperienza con il jfs di ibm, ma anche quello è pesantissimo da gestire, e mostra la sua velocità solo su sistemi di una certa potenza...

per il resto, l'unica alternativa che a me non ha mai dato problemi è il supporto xfs dei kernel > 2.6.9

----------

## prada

Che strano.. Io lo uso da un paio d'anni sul portatile e mi ha pienamente soddisfatto, è successo qualche volta che andasse via la luce mentre ero senza batteria ma non ho avuto problemi. Devo però dire che le mie prime installazioni sono state fatte più a scopo didattico quindi duravano relativamente poco.. Vedrò come si comporta adesso che ho intenzione di tenerla finchè il sistema non mi abbandona. Riguardo al problema di cui si parla non ho ben capito se stavi installando la gentoo o reinstallando il sistema con emerge system. Nel secondo caso mi vien da pensare che abbia fatto casino con eventuali dipendenze trai pachetti vecchi e nuovi che andava a installare. Se ti da errore mentre installi un pacchetto però non credo che tu debba fare l'unmerge, se si blocca non l'ha ancora installato, o no?

----------

## Cazzantonio

la cosa migliore è avere diversi filesystem per diverse partizioni, a seconda di quello che ci devi fare....

Se fai una partizione per le home o per lo storage meglio xfs o ext3; per /tmp e /var/tmp (e anche per /usr/portage) meglio reiser4; per la root io uso reiser3 perchè è piena di tanti file piccoli e con quelli reiser offre le migliori prestazioni e buona stabilità. Del resto anche nel caso sfortunato in cui dovesse morire la root un bel backup settimanale (che io farei sempre indipendentemente dal filesystem) ci consente di essere operativi in pochissimo tempo con nessuna (quasi) perdita di dati (tanto nella partizione di root mica ci terrete dati importanti....) 

Di sicuro reiserfs non è il massimo della stabilità... io ho avuto solo una corruzione in diverso tempo, ma una brutta corruzione devo dire.... mi ha fatto cacare anche parecchio in mano visto che è avvenuta mentre stavo backuppando

----------

## prada

un approccio totalmente orientato alla sicurezza, però nel caso di hd piccoli non permette di utilizzare tutto lo spazio a disposizione. Come solito è necessario un compromesso, per il quale farò tesoro delle discussioni come questa, che trovo molto istruttive...  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> la cosa migliore è avere diversi filesystem per diverse partizioni, a seconda di quello che ci devi fare....
> 
> Se fai una partizione per le home o per lo storage meglio xfs o ext3; per /tmp e /var/tmp (e anche per /usr/portage) meglio reiser4; per la root io uso reiser3 perchè è piena di tanti file piccoli e con quelli reiser offre le migliori prestazioni e buona stabilità. Del resto anche nel caso sfortunato in cui dovesse morire la root un bel backup settimanale (che io farei sempre indipendentemente dal filesystem) ci consente di essere operativi in pochissimo tempo con nessuna (quasi) perdita di dati (tanto nella partizione di root mica ci terrete dati importanti....) 

 

beh... parrebbe il migliore approccio possibile, ed anche il più intelligente. l'unica cosa su cui avrei qualcosa da dire è reiser sulla root.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Di sicuro reiserfs non è il massimo della stabilità... io ho avuto solo una corruzione in diverso tempo, ma una brutta corruzione devo dire.... mi ha fatto cacare anche parecchio in mano visto che è avvenuta mentre stavo backuppando

 

beh... allora non sono un visionario  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> gli ext sono i file system più stabili e collaudati, per linux. è assolutamente inverosimile che sia stato un errore di fs se avevi ext2 o ext3
> 
> reiserfs, invece, ha dei problemi enormi di stabilità ed integrità dei dati. [...]
> ...

 

indicente è cio che hai detto reiserfs 3 è stabilissimo -.- 

vada per la versione 4 ma la 3 è stabile e da ottimi risultati:

ho preferito usarlo anche su 47 pc in facoltà che vengono stressati notevolmente

e sono oggetto di indicibili sofferenze (esempio:numerosi shutdown forzati)

da un bel po di mesi e non hanno perso nemmeno un file (poveri hd pero'  :Neutral: )

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> la cosa migliore è avere diversi filesystem per diverse partizioni, a seconda di quello che ci devi fare....

 

quoto

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se fai una partizione per le home o per lo storage meglio xfs o ext3;

 

uhm questa non la quoto XFS è consigliato solo per sistemi che non effettueranno mai lo shutdown forzato,

insomma se ti si leva luce e hai xfs molto probabilmente perderai qualcosa....chiedi a zuglio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Di sicuro reiserfs non è il massimo della stabilità... io ho avuto solo una corruzione in diverso tempo, ma una brutta corruzione devo dire.... mi ha fatto cacare anche parecchio in mano visto che è avvenuta mentre stavo backuppando

 

ragazzi continuo a non capire, lo uso da anni e nelle situazioni piu' disperate, la versione 3 non mi ha mai lasciato

a piedi, e di certo nn sono fortunato, quindi imho vi accanite contro un fs ingiustamente boh

avro avuto tanto c**o ^^

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> uhm questa non la quoto XFS è consigliato solo per sistemi che non effettueranno mai lo shutdown forzato,
> 
> insomma se ti si leva luce e hai xfs molto probabilmente perderai qualcosa...

 

beh... basta leggere un po' di documentazione. si deduce dalle stesse specifiche emesse da sgi, in cui viene descritto il funzionamento del file system. 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ragazzi continuo a non capire, lo uso da anni e nelle situazioni piu' disperate, la versione 3 non mi ha mai lasciato
> 
> a piedi, e di certo nn sono fortunato, quindi imho vi accanite contro un fs ingiustamente boh

 

beh... non è un parere personale, ma un dato di fatto. se ne trova traccia nelle già citate lkml e kerneltrap, e in numerose mailing-list di sicurezza. nel momento in cui ci si mette ad amministrare qualcosa di più che il proprio personal computer, secondo me ci si dovrebbe mantenere informati su questo genere di problemi. personalmente, dopo quello che ho letto, non userei mai reiserfs su macchine in produzione.

ovviamente si tratta però di opinioni personali; è senza dubbio vero che le race conditions per cui reiserfs3 sbrocca si verificano difficilmente, specie su sistemi desktop, ma questo è, secondo la mia personalissima opinione, sufficiente per scartare A PRIORI reiserfs per l'uso su partizioni di root o contenenti dati importanti.

----------

## randomaze

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> se ti si leva luce e hai xfs molto probabilmente perderai qualcosa....chiedi a zuglio

 

Ravanando nel forum troverai gli stessi commenti... solo che al posto di "XFS" c'era scritto "Reiser3" e al posto di zuglio qualcun'altro.

....probabilmente si trovano che parlano male anche di ext3  :Wink: 

Se uno vuole la assoluta certezza di non perdere dati (IMHO) meglio che faccia il backup.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> uhm questa non la quoto XFS è consigliato solo per sistemi che non effettueranno mai lo shutdown forzato,
> 
> insomma se ti si leva luce e hai xfs molto probabilmente perderai qualcosa...

 

molto meglio perdere "qualcosa" che l'intero filesystem in un colpo solo.

il "qualcosa" è nel 90% dei casi recuperabile sempre: comunque stando alle specifiche XFS

quel "qualcosa" riguarda solo i file aperti o in scrittura, non si riferisce di certo

a perdite "random" sul filesystem stesso

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ragazzi continuo a non capire, lo uso da anni e nelle situazioni piu' disperate, la versione 3 non mi ha mai lasciato a piedi, e di certo nn sono fortunato, quindi imho vi accanite contro un fs ingiustamente boh
> 
> avro avuto tanto c**o ^^

 

Anche io ho sempre usato reiserfs e non ho mai avuto problemi.... l'unica volta che mi ha dato noie è mentre facevo cp -a dell'intera root da una partizione ad un'altra (da livecd e su due hard disk diversi)  :Twisted Evil: 

Mi si sono corrotte contemporaneamente entrambe le partizioni e senza nemmeno che saltasse la luce, si incendiasse il palazzo o mi attaccassero gli alieni  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

Uso ancora reiserfs ma lo uso con cognizione di causa... ovvero prendo le mie precauzioni quando mi accingo ad effettuare operazioni che prevedono un grosso lavoro del disco (solitamente le faccio su partizioni xfs che ancora, ma è presto per dirlo e mi tocco le balle facendolo, non mi ha dato problemi)

Non uso ext3 perchè è troppo lento; mi prendo i miei rischi consapevolmente però  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   uhm questa non la quoto XFS è consigliato solo per sistemi che non effettueranno mai lo shutdown forzato,
> 
> insomma se ti si leva luce e hai xfs molto probabilmente perderai qualcosa... 
> 
> molto meglio perdere "qualcosa" che l'intero filesystem in un colpo solo.
> ...

 

'scolta quel qualcosa era sarcastico ha perso parecchi dati

perdi piu' importanti... dimmi te!!!!

come lo puoi paragonare a...basta mi sono rotto le scatole ma di sto 3d

lol...sTOP fate quello che volete votatevi all'FS che piu vi piace STOP:twisted:

----------

## gutter

@X-Drum: non mi sembra il caso di prenderla in questo modo. Se il thread non ti interessa non seguirlo, ognuno esprime le sue opinioni (e le sue disavventure).

Cerchiamo di essere rilassati ed discuterne tranquillamente  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ECCHEPPALLE! Ma è mai possibile che ogni 2 * 3 salti fuori un flammone su FS...

E reiser ha mangiato la coda al gatto, XFS ha fatto venire una sincope alla nonna, JFS ha causato l'eiaculazione precoce del cuggino per non parla dei cugini EXT2 ed EXT3 che han dato fuoco al bordello del paese...

per il problema di cagnaluia credo che il punto sia molto banalmente ciò che lui stesso ha detto:

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

>  infatti mi pare che la scorsa settimana più volte sia saltata la corrente...

 

chiuso il caso aggiungo:

Assioma: fate & controllate sempre il backup di tutto ed usate il FS che volete. Se non avete un portatile e avete qualche soldo, comprate un UPS APC e vivrete ancora più felici [si APC, tutto il resto è noiaaaaa]

Corollario: Dovunque voi siate, qualunque FS usiate, troverete qualcuno che ha perso dei dati con il vostro FS e qualcuno che vi assicurerà che non ha mai usato FS migliore.

Corollario2: Alla luce del corollario precedente si INVITA CALDAMENTE ad esprimere le proprie opinioni in merito a questioni tecniche con più pacatezza e umiltà. Un tono assolutista e mussoliniano non fa altro che alzare i toni della discussione e di certo non aiuta ad aver un quadro completo della realtà.

per quel che mi riguarda, uso un file system che mi soddisfa & non mi ha mai lasciato a piedi.

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auspico un intervento dei mod affinche sto 3d venga chiuso, se la natura non farà il suo corso ed il 3d non dovesse scomparire nell'oblio di sua sponte...

 

Se la discussione continua in modo civile non credo sia necessario chiudere il post.

Se invece si degenera in discussioni prive di qualunque utilità, sarò costretto a farlo.

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @X-Drum: non mi sembra il caso di prenderla in questo modo. Se il thread non ti interessa non seguirlo, ognuno esprime le sue opinioni (e le sue disavventure).
> 
> Cerchiamo di essere rilassati ed discuterne tranquillamente 

 

infatti ho detto che nn lo seguiro' senza alterarmi o altro  ^^

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> infatti ho detto che nn lo seguiro' senza alterarmi o altro  ^^

 

Perfetto  :Very Happy:  Allorra visto che non ci sono problemi, buona discussione a tutti  :Wink: 

----------

## realthing

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Corollario: Dovunque voi siate, qualunque FS usiate, troverete qualcuno che ha perso dei dati con il vostro FS e qualcuno che vi assicurerà che non ha mai usato FS migliore

 

Sono d'accordissimo. 

La mia esperienza è questa: reiser3 per un anno e mezzo, pochi o nessun problema, anche in caso di salti di corrente. 

Recentemente ho "rifatto" la macchina, visto che era un pò incasinata dagli esperimenti, e ho deciso, visto che sono curioso, di provare XFS.

Dopo due giorni mi salta la corrente... ho dovuto fare il boot con il liveCd, fare il repair, e comunque avevo perso /etc/fstab.....

In ogni caso è presto per giudicare, magari è stato solo un colpo di sfortuna

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *realthing wrote:*   

> Dopo due giorni mi salta la corrente... ho dovuto fare il boot con il liveCd, fare il repair, e comunque avevo perso /etc/fstab.....
> 
> In ogni caso è presto per giudicare, magari è stato solo un colpo di sfortuna

 

per curiosità... non è che usi hal daemon?

a me capitava la stessa cosa, quando avevo RedHat e XFS sul portatile, ma il problema non era il file system, ma fstab-sync di haldaemon. disattivando quello non è più successo niente

----------

